# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  خارج كردن كامپيوتر از شبكه

## ali_mohamadi8928

دوستان سلام . 

من يك شبكه ي WORK GROUP دارم كه ميخوام با كد نويسي كامپوتري كه برنامم روش هست رو از شبكه خارج و يا به شبكه دوباره متصل كنم . ( توجه داشته باشين كه با كماپوترهاي ديگه كاري ندارم . فقط كامپوتري كه برنامم روش هست رو ميخوام خارج و سپس هر وقت خواستم وارد كنم )

دوستان ايا ميشه همچين كاري كرد ؟ عبارت Disable Network رو در اينترنت و سايت جستجو كردم ولي نتيجه ي مطلوبي نداشت .

لطفا دوستان كمك كنن !!!!!  :ناراحت:

----------


## ali_mohamadi8928

دوستان با رفتن به Network Connections و راست كليك كردن بر روي Local Area Connection و انتخاب Disable شبكه قطع ميشه و مشكل حل ميشه 

ولي چه جوري بايد با كد نويسي اين عمليات رو انجام داد ؟

----------

